# Ice is Melting



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres for open water a short ice fishing season and a early spring!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Come on now buddy ? Check out the forecast Please ?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry Jack, but here we got 3/4" of rain today, it was a beautiful thing....the rain melted the 4" of snow on top of the ice, now its like glass, after tomorrow night, the ponds will now continue to freeze even more from the rain since the ice doesnt get made when there is snow on top of it. ( my pond hasnt added any thickness sice the snaow last week) Does that make sense??  In other words the rain will only help make the ice thicker and thus, making soft water that much further away. Thats great news for us ice guys...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I think that this thread is in the WRONG forum....take it somewhere else....guys on this ARE ICE FISHERMEN....WE LIKE THE ICE!!.....sorry...........


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Amen to that Steelhead Fever, this rain only means I have to dig out my ice cleats!!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

The ice season has just got started. We are going to have plenty of ice fishing for awhile. It is going to be a great year.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Doesnt matter I be fishin!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Flathunter, what your unaware of is the natural phenomon that occurs when the temp reaches over 48 degrees in the months of Dec. and Feb. on the large spring fed lakes in our area. The Dec. and Feb. months are due to the moons gravitation pull, similar to the tides. Only on spring fed lakes the ice heats up enough to push down the cold spring water. This creates considerable upward pressure on the ice. This combined with the force of the moon in these months creates water spouts from the existing open holes from the fisherman that day. Because of the moon, it usually happens between 2 a.m. and 4 a.m. There is going to be a water spout get together this Saturday night at midnite by the boey line on Skeeter. If you want to come, we'll have an open chair for you. If we're running a little late , just wait awhile. 

Lovin


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Lovin you're too much!  Stop givin away the secrets!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Flathunter, what your unaware of is the natural phenomon that occurs when the temp reaches over 48 degrees in the months of Dec. and Feb. on the large spring fed lakes in our area. The Dec. and Feb. months are due to the moons gravitation pull, similar to the tides. Only on spring fed lakes the ice heats up enough to push down the cold spring water. This creates considerable upward pressure on the ice. This combined with the force of the moon in these months creates water spouts from the existing open holes from the fisherman that day. Because of the moon, it usually happens between 2 a.m. and 4 a.m. There is going to be a water spout get together this Saturday night at midnite by the boey line on Skeeter. If you want to come, we'll have an open chair for you. If we're running a little late , just wait awhile.
> 
> Lovin


Yupp, hee show izz edjumukaytid!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

At least in out neck of the woods, we got 0 rain, and that is a plus. Sorry, no open water for you pal....in *our area *anyhow, and that's ALL I CARE ABOUT!!!


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

and put on your icehockey blades.......cause its gonna be smooth.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

lovin........u crack me up man.

up up and away he blows!!!!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

flathunter said:


> Heres for open water a short ice fishing season and a early spring!


Here's for two feet of snow in Northern Kentucky, West Virginia and Western Pennsylvania. Followed by twelve days of four inch per day rain. And unfishable river conditions for three months.:beat-up:


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Flathunter, what your unaware of is the natural phenomon that occurs when the temp reaches over 48 degrees in the months of Dec. and Feb. on the large spring fed lakes in our area. The Dec. and Feb. months are due to the moons gravitation pull, similar to the tides. Only on spring fed lakes the ice heats up enough to push down the cold spring water. This creates considerable upward pressure on the ice. This combined with the force of the moon in these months creates water spouts from the existing open holes from the fisherman that day. Because of the moon, it usually happens between 2 a.m. and 4 a.m. There is going to be a water spout get together this Saturday night at midnite by the boey line on Skeeter. If you want to come, we'll have an open chair for you. If we're running a little late , just wait awhile.
> 
> Lovin


is this a joke? lol


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

atleast the last 5 years iv ice fished in ohio we have had a good start for good ice and then wham 2 weeks warm weather but it always locks back up and ice on. aint no thang but a chicken wing.:B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

gonna have a big febuary thaw, with many days in the 60's rCeord highs..Sorry guys but it is about over...LMAO.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I thought i was getting some new edjumacacktion Lovin Life. I was almost ready to dewinterize the boat already. That was a good one. It's not even Jan. yet. I do remember fishing on new years day at Nimi. a few years back, the lake was wide open. Got some crappie, perch and a pike on a bobber and minnow.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

there have been more than a handfull of winters where i remember it getting reaaly cold, and ice fishing early like this year, and having a really mild winter after mid January. i for one, even though i like to ice fish hope Jack is right!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

dont tell anybody, but i heard that we're supposed to have ice till June.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> dont tell anybody, but i heard that we're supposed to have ice till June.


i got official word from the Ex-VP Al Gore that we are in for a really looooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg Warming trend! 

if anyone knows, he does!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jack, perhaps you should change your Call Name to 
"Spoon" since your always stirring the pot...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Lovin Life this was just down rite rotten of you. I waited and waited from 11:30 till 4:30 and was the only guy out there. No one showed up for the water spout show but no one showed up. I kept seeing lights to the south of the buoy line and decided at 1:30 to walk towards the lights to the south. I soon found that it was just cars going across the causeway but when I got close to the causeway something started to happen. It was now 2:15 and it must have had something to do with the gravitational pull but at least 10 cars drove by with the passengers bare rear ends hanging out of the windows. One of them threw a wine bottle out the window and hit me rite in the head and I fell to the ice. I awoke at 4:30 soak and wet from the waterspots I then knew that it had happened and I had missed it due to being knocked cold from the wine bottle that hit me. I was then that it hit me that you stood me up for the water spout show. That was just lowif only you were a man of your word and showed up I would never of gotten hit with that bottle and gotten to enjoy the once in a lifetime water spout show. I will never plan another ogf outing with you again you hear me never and I mean it this time NEVER. You know I missed the ball drop with my family because of you. I really hope this made you happy.
Dfrenzy


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

dfrenzy.........i hope you are joking?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I am going to take a wild guess and say he is joking....lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Dfrenzy said:


> Lovin Life this was just down rite rotten of you. I waited and waited from 11:30 till 4:30 and was the only guy out there. No one showed up for the water spout show but no one showed up. I kept seeing lights to the south of the buoy line and decided at 1:30 to walk towards the lights to the south. I soon found that it was just cars going across the causeway but when I got close to the causeway something started to happen. It was now 2:15 and it must have had something to do with the gravitational pull but at least 10 cars drove by with the passengers bare rear ends hanging out of the windows. One of them threw a wine bottle out the window and hit me rite in the head and I fell to the ice. I awoke at 4:30 soak and wet from the waterspots I then knew that it had happened and I had missed it due to being knocked cold from the wine bottle that hit me. I was then that it hit me that you stood me up for the water spout show. That was just lowif only you were a man of your word and showed up I would never of gotten hit with that bottle and gotten to enjoy the once in a lifetime water spout show. I will never plan another ogf outing with you again you hear me never and I mean it this time NEVER. You know I missed the ball drop with my family because of you. I really hope this made you happy.
> Dfrenzy


Seems like he is whining about the wine!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes it was just a joke after reading Lovin Lifes post I thought it would be funny to call his bluff. Come on who could believe either of those stories.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Dfrenzy said:


> Yes it was just a joke after reading Lovin Lifes post I thought it would be funny to call his bluff. Come on who could believe either of those stories.


This is OGF - Where fantasies come true!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

lol beside we threw a beer bottle not wine


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

If i would'nt have told you when to throw SAM, you would of never hit him!!!
NICE SHOT, hope he is ok!!!


----------

